
Learning Vim in 2014 - amjd
http://benmccormick.org/learning-vim-in-2014/
======
Johnny_Brahms
I actually went from vim to spacemacs recently, and found it rather nice. I am
one of those people who learned to edit with vim, but never like actually
making vim my own. No extra stuff, just simple editing.

Then I tried spacemacs, and was sold immediately. I got all of the good things
I never took the time to configure in vim for free (or at least at the cost of
600ms longe startup time). I have gone from an IDE lover, to a loon living in
spacemacs. As their tagline says: "The best editor is neither Emacs nor Vim,
it's Emacs and Vim!"

~~~
dvcrn
For me it was the opposite. I went from spacemacs to neovim and used the
experience with layers and well structured config to make my neovim experience
superb.

The only time I still use spacemacs if I "feel like it" or need one of the
exclusive plugins like a good clojure repl. But compared to vim, I found
spacemacs rather heavy. Like IntelliJ vs Sublime.

